# Happy Birthday wishes



## tigera

Hello,


I'm preparing a birthday gift and need some help from you! Could you please translate this sentence for me into Filipino?


My darling on this special day I wish you all the best! Happy Birthday!




I would appreciate any help! Thank you in advance!


----------



## mataripis

tigera said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I'm preparing a birthday gift and need some help from you! Could you please translate this sentence for me into Filipino?
> 
> 
> My darling on this special day I wish you all the best! Happy Birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any help! Thank you in advance!


Not doing this for me and other people but here is my Tagalog translation.  " Mahal ko/ sana ay tanggapin mo ang pinaka maganda(or mabuti) para sa natatanging araw na ito.Maligayang kaarawan!


----------



## tigera

Yay, thank you very much!
Just one question - what do you mean with ko/sana - I can use one of them or both together?


----------



## mataripis

Ko is "ako' (I, my)and sana is "May it happen".   If you want to omit "ko" and "sana"  , the sentence is  " Mahal sa natatanging araw na ito,tanggapin mo ang pinakamabuti.Maligayang kaarawan! "


----------

